# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Protecting steel in concrete

## ptyltd

Hi Folks, <O :Tongue:  I Have some steel house columns (75x75 Supagal RHS) that are to be embedded into concrete and just wanted to know what I should paint/coat the embedded sections with to protect them in the concrete? I have been told a couple of different things including tar/bituminous type paint and ColdGal type paint so was wondering peoples thoughts. <O :Tongue: <O :Tongue:  TIA

----------


## silentC

Ormonoid would be my choice.

----------


## ptyltd

So SilentC you would be in the tar/bituminous camp given that I have been able to google "PAINT ORMONOID BITUMEN COATING 1 LTR CAN ". Most of the searches for "Ormonoid" have returned more about a company rather than a product. Any idea where to source (actually one of the guys at the steel place mentioned Ormonoid)?

----------


## Dan_574

I was in the same situation, I used red oxide primer but speaking to an architect he stated you caould have just left the steel bare.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

I'd tend to leave the steel which is going into the Concrete Bare;
even slightly rusted. 
The issue for me would be the area where the Steel is at the Concrete/Air join.
This strip I'd coat; Galvit or the like, then maybe, one of the tar/bituminous compounds. 
The Steel which is RIGHT in the Concrete has a chance to bond with the Concrete. 
Just like our TREE-HUGGING....Bonding Sessions at Work :Shock:

----------


## ptyltd

The posts are Supagal which is a pre galvanised product and I thought if you left it bare then you would have issues with the lime in the concrete reacting with the gal. Talking about it with the inlaw he reckons normal steel is ok in concrete because of the lack of air etc. but not so the galvanised stuff.

----------


## silentC

> So SilentC you would be in the tar/bituminous camp given that I have been able to google "PAINT ORMONOID BITUMEN COATING 1 LTR CAN ". Most of the searches for "Ormonoid" have returned more about a company rather than a product. Any idea where to source (actually one of the guys at the steel place mentioned Ormonoid)?

  Yes. You should be able to get it at any decent hardware store. It's in an orange tin. 
Have a look in the Supagal product information, they may have a recommendation there for your situation, or give them a ring.

----------

